# Chopped Bacon in Burger Recipe?



## IcyMist (Jun 2, 2006)

I was watching food network and there was an Iron chef episode where ground beef was the secret ingredient and one of the people made a mini burger with bacon chopped right in the burger and I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for a burger like that?  No I will NOT be making for reception.  I want to make regular sized burgers and they looked soooo yummy that I want to try it out.  I know that I could just make tests, but if anyone has a recipe it would be better.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 2, 2006)

No recipe.  I just do it.

Just put a slice or 2 of bacon in the food processor.  Whirl it.  Then add to your meat when forming the burger.

Cook to well done.

I also hide cheese in the middle of burgers sometimes.


----------

